# People Annoy Me



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Ive noticed that since having dp listening to people talk annoys me. Like I just have this incredibly short attention span and I'm like "ok, shut up already. I dont care". Its like the small talk that people normally do makes me kind of frantic and I just want to move on to something else. It's caused a lot of issues with me trying to meet people, specifically with dating. I just dont want to listen to someone yammer on about all of the normal stuff that relarionships are built on. I wonder why this is. Do you think it's the underlying anxiety?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Ive noticed that since having dp listening to people talk annoys me. Like I just have this incredibly short attention span and I'm like "ok, shut up already. I dont care". Its like the small talk that people normally do makes me kind of frantic and I just want to move on to something else. It's caused a lot of issues with me trying to meet people, specifically with dating. I just dont want to listen to someone yammer on about all of the normal stuff that relarionships are built on. I wonder why this is. Do you think it's the underlying anxiety?


Yes dude, yes! I totally get that too. Especially when I'm on the phone with someone, like let's say my grandma (who I could talk to previously for however long with no problems) I keep looking at my phone to see how long its taking, and I keep growing more and more impatient as I await saying goodbye. I'm sure there's some underlying anxiety there. And maybe the fact that we don't seem engaged in life in the first place.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah I get this. In the past it would be fine because I would be able to sit there and just feel good listening but now it's like there's just this void where you don't give a shit. I try to care as much as I can but it's tough still.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess me too...people's badness also annoys me. I constantly remember all the horrible things people did to me and everytime someone does something thats a tiny bit off I'm off ruminating and sometimes being angry at them...


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Exactly Insat. I think maybe it's because we are so hyper aware that we might be a bit higher thinking than most people. We are constantly think these deep complex thoughts and it makes normal people seem mundane. I dont know. I just know that Im not about to be thinking that someone is wonderful because of their goals or accomplishments like I might have before. Im not sure what it is that I want out of interaction with other people but I know that it isnt small talk. "sigh"


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah definitely. I get sick of overly sarcastic and domineering people. they get so caught up in their game and wonder why so many people don't like them. Or also people who think everyone has to cut and ripp on each other or else they aren't living. They remind me of people who try to push their religion on to you - often through verbal hostility. OH, and door to door salespeople *shakes head* who have the nerve to not take no for an answer damn.


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Ive noticed that since having dp listening to people talk annoys me. Like I just have this incredibly short attention span and I'm like "ok, shut up already. I dont care". Its like the small talk that people normally do makes me kind of frantic and I just want to move on to something else. It's caused a lot of issues with me trying to meet people, specifically with dating. I just dont want to listen to someone yammer on about all of the normal stuff that relarionships are built on. I wonder why this is. Do you think it's the underlying anxiety?


I relate COMPLETELY. I specifically went on this particular forum, just now, to find someone expressing EXACTLY what I felt and I found it in YOU. I understand, 100%. WIthin 5 seconds of them talking, I just feel like telling them to shut up.

i'm in a relationship, and she treats me so well, yet any time she opens her mouth I want to shut her up, and I don't know why. I feel horrible. And two other relationships ahve failed for thsi exact reason.

I'm a musician and I tour half the year, so being with three other guys in a tour van all the time doesn't help either. I want to be able to be compassionate again, but it's jsut so, so hard (unless I've had some drinks or something).

I'm so glad you understand. You just made my night, and have given me a bit of strength to at least try to communicate better, just for tonight. This is a symptom, it isn't us. Remember that.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

I've had this problem for years. Well I'm not even sure that I would consider it to be a problem anymore. Maybe it's just that some of us need something else from the people that we see than just mundane small talk. When I am with other people I often want there to be an authentic connection, not just a conversation where I say something and the other person something and than I say something again...It is important for me to feel present. And that presence is much more than just the words...


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I think my problem is that I lost the energy to play-act when I got the DP and anxiety. It takes alot of extra energy to fake it, and it's so tiring to put up with stuff that I truly was not interested in before the DP. I was forced to get honest with myself after the DP came on. Before, I had the energy to go-along-to-get-along, but then it just became too much work. DP forces you to become your authentic self--"to thine own self be true." When I act with integrity with others, It feels healing and more invigorating. Other people who like to play-act see my boredom (with their charades) as snobbish, I guess. Oh, well.


----------

